
Decapitated, dismembered body of tech CEO found in NYC apartment - tosh
https://nypost.com/2020/07/14/decapitated-dismembered-body-found-in-nyc-apartment/
======
ColinWright
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23846654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23846654)

